# 

## Kobechata

.  -.           ? (,     ,     )       .

----------


## mvf

> 


  .

----------


## YUM

> .


...   ,   
(     .     .    ,      ) :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> ...   ,


()    .   - ?

----------


## .

*YUM*,       :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ()    .   - ?


    ? 




> YUM,


  :    .

----------


## .

*YUM*,      - ,       ))

----------


## Kobechata

,                 .     ,    ,      ,        .

----------


## Kobechata

,  ,        .

----------


## BorisG

> ...          .


    .




> ...     ,    ,      ,        .


 . 
,        ?
               .     ...      . 
,  .




> ,  ,        .


   . 
     .           .

----------


## Kobechata

> .
> 
> 
>  . 
> ,        ?
>                .     ...      . 
> ,  .
> 
> 
> ...


    ,      ,   ? ?

----------


## .

.        -   ?            ,

----------


## Kobechata

> .        -   ?            ,


,              ?       ?      ? ,          ?    ,        ,    ,      .

----------


## .

> ,              ?


 *BorisG*  .    ,      :Smilie: 
   ,

----------


## Kobechata

!      .    .        .

----------


## -

...   ,   ,    ,  /     . ,     ( ).   ,   -   ,   /  -   .
      / , ..           (  /  ).            /  (    ?). ..    ,   . 
   - / ,     .
  ,    /     (     ). 
  -   /     (.. )

----------


## Demin

> -   /     (.. )


  . ,       .
          .        .

----------


## SergeiP

> ...      .


, ,     :Frown: 

     ,        10%     (     )     ,         (      ).

     115-      ...

----------

> / , ..           (  /  ).            /  (    ?). ..    ,   . 
>    - / ,     .
>   ,    /     (     ). 
>   -   /     (.. )


     ,       ,     ,          ,      -        -   ,              ...
           ,     .

----------

> -   /     (.. )


   .     .. )

----------

,              .  / -  .    /-   ,    . ,          ,      /               ( . ) .       -        . ( ....),   ,             (     ).     -  .

----------


## mvf

**,     ?     ...

----------


## Demin

> ,              .


   .

----------


## .

> .


 ?   ,   .    ?  :Smilie:      - ?




> -


    ,  ?   ?   :Wink: 
   ,      ,          :Frown:

----------


## Larky

> .


    ,      -       ...     ...             ,  ...             ,        -    ,     ,   ,   ,   ,   ,    ,       ,    ...

----------


## chnv

:    ,     ,   ,   ,-    /                     .

----------


## .

, .

----------


## Piero29

,     "   ".      13 %?      ?

----------


## ˸

> 13 %?

----------


## Linsy

> 


 .  :yes:

----------


## Ingman

,  ?

----------


## Nika2404

. , ,   ,   ,     .    " ",    200-250   .      () ,                       ,   2-2,2%      .          ( 1%).
      ?

----------


## .

,  .

----------

, ,       ,   ,          -  ()   ..       - ..     .

----------


## .

**,  ?       ...

----------


## EgorZ

:
    (),       ,          (   ),               (  ),             ,  ,     :Frown:       ,   -       ,            ?

----------


## Larky

> 


 ...

----------


## minavi

*EgorZ*,   "   "

----------


## Demin

> "   "


    ,    ,   ?

----------


## minavi

> ,    ,   ?


     .       -     .     -    ?       ,    .

----------


## Andyko

> 


 




> 


  ,    ""

----------


## minavi

> ,    ""


 . "   "    " ".

----------


## Demin

> .


     .     .   .    ,    ,   ?



> 


,       .



> 


  -    -  .     .

----------


## dobic

!!! -     ,       .   ,   1    ,    :     (  ),   ,                   .   .    ,     70  ,  ...        ,    .    1629/055

----------


## Ms.Lilo

> ...        ,    .    1629/055


    ,     -          (     -   "" ),  /  ""   1%    ""   .    .     -     - 300 .  ,      1%  .    .

----------


## .

*dobic*,      - .    .       ,

----------


## young_ip

> (     -   "" ),  /  ""   1%    ""   .    .     -     - 300 .  ,      1%  .    .


           300    . .   ,  1%         .     ?

----------

> ,              .  / -  .    /-   ,    . ,          ,      /               ( . ) .       -        . ( ....),   ,             (     ).     -  .


,  ,          "" .     115   .    .

----------


## .

> ,  1%


  ,      -      .    -  ?

----------


## young_ip

> ,      -      .    -  ?


, .  ,   .     ?     ?

----------


## .

.       ,   1     ,   1 .                  :Embarrassment:

----------


## young_ip

> .       ,   1     ,   1 .  i


  ?     ?   750   , ?

----------


## young_ip

,            ,    .    -           :Frown:

----------

. 1% ,      (  )

----------


## young_ip

> . 1% ,      (  )


 ,     ...
. ,    ..

----------


## .

,      ,             ""

----------


## Buhfin

/  -,           ,

----------

> /  -,           ,


,    -? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

)))

----------

, ,  !
   .
 -,         .
     -.
  ,    1%.
       ,      15 .

  :    (  )      
     ( .)?
  1%    15   .

----------

( )         ?
  -    ...
  .

----------


## mvf

.   .

----------

mvf,
 ?      ?
,   , , ?

----------


## .

> ( .)?


   .    



> ?


 ,       .  5000 .      .

----------

> .


      .?(  .     ,    ).
    .

----------


## .

> .?


   .

----------

> .


  ,
      - ,      ?
?

----------


## .

,        :Smilie:

----------

,,,    ""

----------


## .

.    :Wink:

----------


## flowerwalk

, . 

    ( 15%)        ,   ( )   ,      .    ,        " ",      ,      !  -  ,        ?      , ,  ,    ? 

   .      .  ()     -.        ?     ?    -      ,             (    ).   ?

----------


## .

> !


    ?       . ,  . 




> ?


       .

----------


## flowerwalk

> ?       . ,  .


      (    , ..     ).    ,           .     1%         .     -  ,  ,    1%,   15%(((

 , ,  ,  ,     ))

----------


## zak1c

> 


   ?

----------


## .

> 


  ?        100 ,     100 , ?




> .


          - -     ?   .




> -


   -  . .      .       .

----------


## 15

!    6%.     /        "   ...."         383       "  ",       ,,   "   " "  " ",            . 
    -           .

----------


## 15

,     .             .

----------


## minavi

> .

----------


## 15

> 


        ?     - .

----------


## .

,

----------

.
        "  ",              ? ++?
     ?! 
  ,   ,          :Smilie:  
          ..

----------


## _50

> 


    ,      . ,     (     ).         .

----------


## .

> ..


      ?

----------

> ?


          (    )     (    -   ),   ? 
   , .
    ,  .

---

----------


## .

**,               ( , )?        ,          ,       .

----------

> **,               ( , )?        ,          ,       .


 ,         .

----------

**,          .      :Smilie:

----------

> **,          .


  ,           ?! 
   ?      .
    ,     50000   ,           13%?

----------


## SergeiP

> ,           ?!


 
 1.    c ** ,   **.
 2.  -  ** .   -      .     -    .

     /     ,   .      .

** **   " " -    .          . ,           "  ". 

       - .   ,          -  .

----------


## Evgeniy.Sychev

,   ,     :
    30 .   100 ,  70 .,     -  13%, ?   100   13%?
         ,     70 .  13%   , ? 
 :Smilie:  
   ,   ,         )

----------


## .

> 30 .   100 ,  70 .,     -  13%, ?   100   13%?


     ?     . 
       .          .   100 ,  .      (       -  ),  .    ()      . 
 .       ,     . 
   ,      .      .

----------


## .

-     ,   .     .

----------


## zak1c

> ,   ,

----------


## Evgeniy.Sychev

,            .         ?!      ,      .
        ,   ,     .

----------


## zak1c

> 


  ?

----------


## Evgeniy.Sychev

,        ? 
     ,   .

----------


## .

.          . -

----------

?
 !
,        
  :
     ""   (
   );
   ,     (
   );
     (  
  );
     (  
  ).
 :Wow:

----------


## .

> (  
>   );


   .     ,

----------

?
 ,  /.
     ,      ? - -   ,

----------


## Trismegist

,
    .    ,  .
                  ,        .
     ,  ,     .      ,          ,         ,     . - ,    - 6%,     -  .
 :
            ,  :  , ,       ?

----------


## minavi

> ,  :  , ,       ?


   ,    (  9%)
,    -     ,    13%

----------


## .

> ,      ?


.          ,      ,    




> . - ,    - 6%,     -  .


 ,         .       ,   .        ,   .      .

----------

!
, ,  .
 ,  ,  "    "   .        .           0,5%  .    .      .    .   .     .        ?!      ?    .  ?! (. !  1!  ,  )

    .

----------


## .

> .  ?! (. !  1!


   ,      . ,  84  . 
   ,    .     "  ",      .      ?  :Frown:

----------


## zak1c

> "  ",


        ?

----------


## Catherine-wheel

!
, ,       "   ",      1%,     ?      ,        . 
     /      ,    .        /    ,  ,      6%,  ,     ,  6%    .   ?   ?      ,    ? :-) 
 ,    1%,  200 ,   "              (        ,              ,  , )", "       ,   , ."

----------

> !
> , ,       "   ",      1%,     ?





> ,        .






> ,





> ,    ? :-)


,  

, ,     " ",

----------


## Catherine-wheel

:        ?  ,      ,      " ". -     ( 300   )  1% ,          -. ,   .

----------


## zak1c

?

----------


## Catherine-wheel

,  ,       .  , ,      , ,       ,             .

----------


## 00

> ,             .


       !   ,       ,    ,   -  .

----------


## Toxic_Cat

,   /,   408178.

     ()     , ,   .           /     .       .

     /        .  ...
 /: 1000 .
 : 300 .  

   : 960 .
   (): 990 .
 : 490 .

,   : 2950 .  + 790 .   (9480 .  !)

     60 .    750 .     .

 ,    ?     ?

     ,             /!  /,    20 .

----------


## 00

> ,    ?     ?


   ?  ,  ,           .   .  .               ,        .

----------


## 00

> ,   /,   408178.
> 
>      ()     , ,   .           /     .       .
> 
>      /        .  ...
>  /: 1000 .
>  : 300 .  
> 
>    : 960 .
> ...


     ?          ,    .        ,     ,        .

----------


## zak1c

> 


 ?

----------

2014  .  .     /      .     ,  .             ,   "        " .           ,       ,    .
               .        ,    .
        .

----------


## .

.       ,

----------


## 00

> 2014  .  .     /      .     ,  .             ,   "        " .           ,       ,    .
>              .        ,    .
>         .


    ?   .      .

----------


## young_ip

(  ),   :
          ...,    ...,   .

   :
 !

 ,             ( ),    (      )       . 

: 
       ;
        ( /);
          ( /);
      .
       . 

:      ?         ?    ?

----------


## zak1c

> :


   ?





> ?

----------


## young_ip

> ?

----------


## SergeiP

> :      ?         ?    ?


-,          . 845  :




> 3.                              .


  -, ,   "  ".

----------


## 00

> (  ),   :
>           ...,    ...,   .


  "   ,   "        ,    -.      .   ,    -115. -      ,  -         .

----------


## MGalinaY

!  , , 01.03.2015.      "     17   
  18     
 ,      
1%  "             -   ,    ?   .
           ?

----------

*MGalinaY*,

----------


## MGalinaY

,        , .
**,

----------


## young_ip

.
      ( ,  ),   ,  -,    ,    ,       , ,      " "
               "   "

  ,    ,   ,        .

,  -  ,            .

   " ",      ,        ?
    ?
  ?

----------


## .

*young_ip*,    ,    ?       ?




> ,  -  ,            .


   .  ,             ,     .

----------


## young_ip

:     -.

  ,  ,    -, sms-.

Vy otkljucheny ot SMS sposoba podtverzhdenija operacij. Vy ne mozhete provodit' aktivnye operacii.  

    .       .

----------


## .

?

----------


## young_ip

.

 ,       ,     . - .           .      -,      .

 -  ...


       ...

----------


## .

,     .     .    .

----------


## young_ip

,    .   ,       .)

----------

> 


   ,   PSB     ?

----------


## young_ip

, .
    ,   .

----------


## young_ip

.
 , .
     .
   ,       ,    .
 , .
    845  .

  . ,  ,       .
   .

   ,  .

  ,     .
     ,   .


   .

----------


## Yukas

.
      (. )
     ,  1 .
   2      ..

     ,      ?!   ? ,        ?!
     -  .
      . ?!

----------


## Server56

,     ,    .
   /      ,   .   /  (  )  ,   .

----------


## young_ip

*Yukas*  -  , .
 , .

        (        ) -  .

----------


## young_ip

> ,     ,    .
>    /      ,   .   /  (  )  ,   .



         ,        .
          " "

----------

!     6%,     /    
,   "       N    "...    "  " -     / -..? . .   /   -      ,   ;     "N    "  ?

     "    /c" -    ?     ?

!

----------


## .

> ?     ?


  :Smilie:    ,  ,       .    .

----------

> ,  ,       .    .


 ,        :Smilie:  ,        /, 
 ,      

     ?
,  ,    1000 . ,  1000 . ...        ...        :Wink:         ... ,   , ...
  "" -         ?   -   ?

----------


## minavi

> "" -         ?


       .    -    .

----------


## .

> ,        /,


    ?     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> .    -    .


!
 ,    -     ,     ,   




> ?     ?


 
 ,    -    "    N,        N",       -

----------

> ,     .     .    .


  - FTKA  !  ,      -  ,        FATKA??     (!)     ,        .      (       ),        /  30%     /   , ..  -    .

----------


## .

> - FTKA  !


    ?            .

----------

> ?            .


   , ,  ,    ,         .         :    -   /     ,   30%          -   .  . ..      /(/,   ,   )  30%  .       ??????

----------

> ?            .


   -  ,

----------


## Server56

,            ,

----------


## .

> -  ,


 .      " "  ?      .
      ,     ))

----------


## zak1c

> ,     .


 --

----------


## 00

> --


  ,  ,     .

----------


## zak1c

> ,  ,     .

----------

-

----------


## Mihazz

.
       ,  ,  .  , ,  ,    .  ..       .      ,     ( ).  -        .    6%,     6%  ,    ..         ,  ..       . , , ,  ,  .   -       .     - "  ?"   . 

        ,     ,    ,      ,     .   " , -  "   .      ,   -    .  *** ()    ,     .        .  ,      ,   . 

     ,     .        ,    ()   .   ,     ,     .     .  ,       ,        ...    . 

     ,  - ,    ,         ?    .        .     ,   .       .     :"  ,  .....         ".

,  , -    ,     . ?     ?     .      ,       "  ,   ?!"    ?    ,    .    ,    ?         .

----------


## Server56

-  .   (   "-"),  150 .             ,   ,   ,      - 50 .  .  .  - ,    . .

----------


## zak1c

*Mihazz*,   ,

----------


## zak1c

*Server56*, 150 -

----------


## .

,        .

----------


## Server56

,    ,   , .

----------


## Mihazz

> -  ....


 ,         , ,   .       .        .     ,   800-900 . 1.5 -2   ,     2 .      .    600,    ,  ,  .     .      ,        ,    ,    ,   ....  ... *.*   ...

----------


## Mihazz

,     ,  ,,     ,  (  ),     .   :
"   ...... "   ,       115   .    ,              .....     .     ,    ,          ... 

   ,    ?  
P.s.       ,    ,     , .    .

----------


## Server56

> ,   800-900 . 1.5 -2   ,     2 .


    ,  , ,     .

----------


## Mihazz

> ,  , ,     .


       2016,      ,    .

----------


## Server56

> ,    .


!    , ...

----------

.      .     (6%). "" (  )             /   .      .    .    .     .   ,           . , ,      13%       ?

----------


## minavi

> ,           . , ,      13%       ?


 -  " " -       .      .

----------


## Synergenta

> ,         , ,   .


  2      .       -        "  "  , -       ,   "    ".  ***      ?   2 .    .

----------


## svv1

> .
>        ,  ,  .  , ,  ,    .  ..       .      ,     ( ).  -        .    6%,     6%  ,    ..         ,  ..       . , , ,  ,  .   -       .     - "  ?"   .


 . 
 (   15%)              (  8     ). " "  ,  ( )  ,   /,   ,      -      . 

    ,      , ,     - ,          .        - 230 . .,      ,   - .  -   -     ,   ,       .      , , ,     ,   ,     ,       .   - ,  !     .      . 
            1%        .

,         ;   - ,      ;  - ,  ,  ,        30 .  

  .:
http://www.banki.ru/services/respons...ponse/8916799/ 
     . ,      :Frown:

----------


## OkkO

> ,  , -    ,     . ?     ?     .      ,       "  ,   ?!"    ?    ,    .    ,    ?         .


!
          .      ... 
 -    ...

!
     - ",   ,           ,  ,   "? 
, ,       .

       (   115    !)           ...

----------


## OkkO

> .
>        ,  ,  .  , ,  ,    .  ..       .      ,     ( ).  -        .    6%,     6%  ,    ..         ,  ..       . , , ,  ,  .   -       .     - "  ?"


  :Smilie:  -         ,     ,        .       ""   ,   ,       :Smilie: 
  !          .    ,      "  ".

----------


## 56

> .    .     .


  ,   ,    ?  ,

----------


## 56

> .


      ,     .    ?   .    ,   ,    ,  ,   ,     .. :Biggrin:      ! :Acute:

----------


## OkkO

> ,    ,  ,   ,     ..     !


 :Biggrin: 

,  !

----------

